# Default Host in Airport Extreme



## MBHockey (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello everyone.  I am having trouble setting up my PowerBook as the default host on my network through my airport extreme base station.  I want my computer to recieve all incoming traffic to effectively "turn off" the firewall within my airport extreme base station.  I want to do this because i find that many things go smoother when i am just plugged into regular ethernet and connect via PPPoE (ie iChat file transfers).  There are other things that I've noticed are affected by the router, so I followed the steps in the AirPort Help thing.

First i checked the box in WAN Privacy for "Default Host" then i set the IP address as 10.1.1.253    I saved the changes, and it restarted the base station.  Next i went to my network prefs for Airport and changed DHCP to Manually and typed in 10.1.1.253.  Next, I  typed in the address for my Airport base station (10.0.1.1) next to the Router box.  Now this is where i hit a little snitch.  It seems i NEED to supply a DNS server at this point (as this box is listed as Optional when using DHCP but when i switch to Manually the Optional flag goes away), but i don't know what a DNS Server is, or what mine is, or what I need to enter in that box.  If i try to just go without it, the internet does not work.  

Also, i have a netgear hub that distributes the wired ethernet connection to two other PC's, and when i have done all this to the AirPort base station and left the DNS server field blank, only MY powerbook cannot access the internet, while the two PC's can.

I was wondering if anyone has gotten this to work, and could help me out.  As you can tell, i am very new to networking, and have only had my powerbook for a few months.  

Thanks for reading my post,
mike


----------



## gsahli (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't have an Airport, so I've never tried what you're doing...
DNS is domain name server - it's the thing that converts named addresses like www.apple.com into IP addresses. Your ISP can probably give you a primary and secondary.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 14, 2004)

So i would ahave to call up Verizon (i have verizon DSL) and ask them what my personal DNS Server is?  And if so, does that ever change?


----------



## gsahli (Jan 14, 2004)

It's not your personal DNS server - it's for everyone on Verizon in your area. It may change, which is just another benefit of letting your router (AEBS) do this for you via DHCP.
Maybe you should try troubleshooting your original AEBS setup....?


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 14, 2004)

My original setup is fine (when i just use regular DHCP and without my computer as the Default Host)

Is there a way to get the verizon DNS server for my area?

I don't think they will be to happy to offer that information to me since they are against routers.

What if i connect via DHCP, where it picks the DNS server for me, there has to be a way to find what it is then, no?


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think it is anything i am doing wrong, because once it did work without a specified DNS server for a few minutes.  I pulled this off of Apple's Knowledge Base, and i guess i'll have to wait for the next AEBS firmware update.

"I have never heard of one person that can get the default host option to work. It would be interensting if people could relate their experiences, including set-up information and any error messages and amount of time the connection was established and how you got the base station back on line, and I will link this topic to the Apple Moderators.
Frank"

http://discussions.info.apple.com/WebX?14@200.E9fwa7kxrnn.6@.599f2f08


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 28, 2004)

Call Verizon and get two DNS server addresses for your area and put them into the airport using the airport utility.  That's what i did and i never have any problems since.


----------



## MBHockey (Jan 29, 2004)

I have long since sold me AEBS for a $70.00 netgear router -- dmz server works right away and much better range.
Thanks for the insight, though i don't think needing the DNS servers for my area was the problem.  I am curious to see if you got it working before the last firmware upgrade.


----------

